# Book Cliffs Any Weapon Buck Deer



## karma (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi folks. I have a Any Weapon Buck Deer tag for Book Cliffs this year. Since I haven’t been able to get down there to take a look, I’m wondering if any of you that have been there recently would be kind enough to share what you think of the prospects for the rifle deer hunt next month. Is anyone seeing very many good bucks in the Cliffs? Just curious about what to expect. I would imagine that hunting near a water source is key. Thanks!


----------



## karma (Sep 11, 2007)

Cone on guys... through the dog a bone here. Just a little information about what you're seeing. Just numbers and size and general information. What else have we got to lie about? I've heard years past have been better than this year looks. What say ye? Anyway, good luck to all at this most wonderful time of year. I hope all our dreams come true.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes, Years past have been FAR better for 'decent' sized bucks in the Book's..
You can still kill a 20-23"er verily easy though .

Come 3 weeks from now, the deer will be full on migration route, 
Big park, Wolf den, Bottom of Mccook/Sweetwater, and Indian ridge all covered with deer.


----------



## Notabadguy (Oct 3, 2012)

My dad and uncle both drew tags and will be hunting the Book Cliffs towards the end of October. We had never been there through 2 scouting trips this summer they went the 1st time in late July and saw lots of bucks most 20-24", 2 bears, elk, and no people. Went again 2nd week of September towards the end of the archery hunt we saw 5 bucks all 2 or small 3 points, 2 bears, a few elk, and a lot of people. The amount of traffic has obviously driven the deer far away from the road at least the bucks, I was told I would not believe the buck to doe ratio and was very disappointed. We saw 100 does and fawns at least and hardly any bucks. Kind of concerning. We heard all the talk of flat tires and were very lucky not to experience any trouble on either visit. The key seems to be good rubber=less issues. Wish I could help more but from the many people we have talked too the deer there have a completely different set of habits from what we are used too normally hunting the Ephraim/Manti area. Should be an interesting hunt from what I am hearing, wish we had seen some bigger targets to keep moral a little higher though. This is a big deal to them they have been applying for this hunt for 12 years now and finally drew out. Hope it goes well for them, if anyone has any other information they wouldn't mind sharing without giving up all those closely guarded secrets would be greatly appreciated. I also give permission to smack my monster buck out of the Ephraim area since I won't be using my tag this year, more important to help pops get his long awaited buck. Safe and happy hunting to everyone.


----------



## bigshooter (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Folks, I was just wondering if everybody would do my scouting for me? I put in for a tag that I probably shouldn't have because I didn't want to designate any time for scouting or learning the road systems. If some personal issues would have come up- then yes I understand I should have gave my tag back. So any info would be great, I love something for nothing.


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

bigshooter said:


> Hi Folks, I was just wondering if everybody would do my scouting for me? I put in for a tag that I probably shouldn't have because I didn't want to designate any time for scouting or learning the road systems. If some personal issues would have come up- then yes I understand I should have gave my tag back. So any info would be great, I love something for nothing.


Sure thing. Give me the area you are interested in and I'll give you the low down on it.
Good Luck!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Notabadguy:

Read the post above yours.


----------



## Notabadguy (Oct 3, 2012)

Critter said:


> Notabadguy:
> 
> Read the post above yours.


Got that, and good information. I'm not looking for an area to hunt we have that from our scouting trips, and friends that have hunted it before. We know where to camp, where to hunt, and where the deer will be I was just making conversation and trying to get some insight on the area in general, completely different terrain than we have hunted before. Blows my mind to hear so many people say drive the main roads and take your pick of bucks, seems odd when all my experience has been hike into remote areas, glass, then hike some more. Plus we have no desire to shoot a 20-23" buck most units offers that if you hunt hard enough, why wait 12 years to shoot something you can't put on your wall. I imagine you all will agree with that. As for karma's post, to help you out there will be a large 32" buck standing just off moon ridge near the top under a tree, he will be waiting for you to pull the trigger on him. If you don't have time or the resources let us all know so can meet you there, field dress it, haul it down the mountain, cut it up and mount it to your liking.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you want a 30+ inch buck on the Books you are going to have to get out their and scout your rear off. The problem with that is that right now the deer are starting their migration off of the top of the Books and when the hunt starts they may be in their wintering grounds or dang near them. As for holes to hike into, the deer don't like them they stay on the ridges or just off of them. If you have never hunted them during the general season you are going to need more than some information on the internet to score on a larger than normal buck. They are there but if you don't know the area just asking where to go for a general area isn't going to get it done.

I've spent years down there and still don't know all there is to know about it to go shoot a 30" buck.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've heard reports coming in from the muzzy guys it was WAAAAy down
this year . Just finding a half decent 4 x 4 wasn't even accomplished in many camps.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know of a guy that had an archery tag there this year... 10-12" wide 2-point... 

Antlers are sitting at my buddies taxidermy shop. I about cried down my leg when he said it was a book cliffs buck...


----------

